# Swift rear view/reversing camera



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi. I've a Swift Bolero and recently had the rear view camera changed by my dealer because the image was incorrect.

The image is now corrected but whereas the first camera had the wrong image it did have a sound pickup on it, so I could hear as well as see someone behind the van.

The new camera doesn't appear to have sound, just an annoying buzzing noise when reverse is selected. I've spoken to the dealer and they say that sound was just a bonus with the first camera and that it is a visual aid only (not an audio/visual).

Question is, has anyone with a Swift Group MH had their camera changed to rectify the image issue and if so do you have sound on the new camera?

Thanks!


----------



## Hannibal99 (Aug 3, 2008)

We have the Kon-Tiki 669 and have just taken delivery of a new camera (too far to travel to the dealer so I agreed to change it myself).

On changing over the camera we have the correct image but, like yourself, have the annoying buzz like sound. This is increased when the engine is revved up, indicating some form of 'suppresion' problem (use vehicle mounted radio's at work and can sometimes get the same problem of the alternator).

Contacted Swift and was advised that it will need to go into a dealer to rectify. At present I am putting up with the original camera as I have a couple of issues that are causing me nightmares and don't seem to be getting anywhere quick (being passed between the dealer and Swift but thats another story!!!). Hopefully someone can shed some light on this??

Allan


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Even though ours is still the "wrong way round image" I find the sound pick up is really good and it would be a shame to lose it as it makes reversing so much easier when the wife is at the rear of the van as it is I can hear her clearly, as the image is so small I would hate to lose the sound facillity.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Allan, you're quite right, I've just been out and started the van up and the "buzz" increases in pitch along with the engine speed. Just like the old days when car aerials were wing mounted and as the corrosion set in the earth contact got bad! Still hoping someone may post who has a new camera that works on sound and vision!

Wytonknaus, at the moment it's 2 out of 2 with no sound! It may be that you have to make a decision between sound with reversed picture or correct picture but no sound. As you say it was really handy to be able to hear the OH directing manouvers through the camera system.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi. I have a Bessacarr E560. Exactly the same situation with the new (reversed image) camera supplied by Swift. The old camera had good sound pickup, no interference, but wrong image. The new one suffers from bad interference that increases with engine revs so it's clearly electrical borne interference! But now the picture is the right way round!


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Damm,

I was going to call the dealers next week to arrange to have our camera changed, and also get the habitation door adjusted as you can see daylight around the top edge.

Will put it on hold for a while to see if the correct camera can be fitted without the noise.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Camera*

I will ask Kath to check this on Monday.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hannibal99 said:


> We have the Kon-Tiki 669 and have just taken delivery of a new camera (too far to travel to the dealer so I agreed to change it myself).
> 
> On changing over the camera we have the correct image but, like yourself, have the annoying buzz like sound. This is increased when the engine is revved up, indicating some form of 'suppresion' problem (use vehicle mounted radio's at work and can sometimes get the same problem of the alternator).
> 
> ...


Please PM us so we can sort your problems out.Peter.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Peter,

Does the PM request apply to all of us who have this problem or only to Hannibal?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

philoaks said:


> Peter,
> 
> Does the PM request apply to all of us who have this problem or only to Hannibal?


Hannibal has some other problems I believe?Peter.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

The verbal response that I had from Swift, was that I needed a different (modified) camera controller box, probably to match the new camera Swift supplied for free, and that I could buy one from their supplier. Surely it's not that complicated to get a camer the same as the old one but with reversed image? I have same problem as above as my local dealer would probably fit the new camera in the front headlamp so I am changed it myself with parts from Swift. But I don't want to have to buy a new controller now just to get rid of buzz


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

All of you that have the problem with the buzzing and interference please send me a PM

Thanks
Kath


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

*FAO Kath at Swifts*

Kath,
Is this opposite hand image in the reversing camera screen something which can be put right by the dealer under warranty?It is something which I feel needs correcting asap as you can get disorientated looking at it.


----------

